
Dyad creator live streaming development of his new game Battle Arena Morituri - owneir
https://www.twitch.tv/sssmcgrath
======
noexcept
potentially NSFW, highlight from todays stream :-)
[http://i.imgur.com/YTlTJU6.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/YTlTJU6.jpg)

